# Unable to connect to internet with TP-Link Wireless Adapter



## mooki (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi all

Today I bought a TP-Link 150 Mbps Wireless PCI Express Adapter so I can pick up the internet connection in my house from my home PC. (We use a laptop most of the time which is able to pick it up fine).

I've installed the wireless adapter into the computer and installed the drivers however I receive an error message:

"The device may not be present or could have been ejected/unplugged from the system. Insert of Reinsert Now."

I've reinserted the card and restarted the computer but with no luck. Is there anything else I've missed here? :banghead:

Many thanks!
Mooki


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

What kind of computer is this? Dell, HP? or Custom?


----------



## mooki (Dec 28, 2011)

this-IT-guy said:


> What kind of computer is this? Dell, HP? or Custom?


It's an Intel Pentium 4 (sorry is this what you meant?)


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

No, I'm referring if you bought it from the store or if it's custom built. When you first bought this computer did you install the necessary drivers for it?


----------



## mooki (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh, no I bought it from a store. All the drivers are up to date as far as I know however I'm unable to connect to the internet to check.


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Can you give me the make and model of the computer.


----------



## mooki (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay I've gone into the System Information however all it says is:

_System Manufacturer: System Manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name_

Not very helpful..

So I've looked all over the case but there aren't any model numbers that I can see. The only model / serial numbers relate to the Windows XP Software.

I downloaded a program called "Belarc" which apparently gives model information but all it says is:

_System Model: No details available_

Why is it doing this?? Is there anything else I can do to give this information to you?

Many thanks :banghead:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

So belarc gives you no infromation whatsoever?

Try Everest below:
Download Everest Home Edition 2.20 Free - Everest Home Edition - a freeware system information, system diagnostics and benchmarking solution - Softpedia

I am surpriesd there are no identifying stickers with system model or model no's. 

Was it bought from a retail store or online store?
Is it refurbished or second hand or bought as brand new?


----------



## mooki (Dec 28, 2011)

No belarc gives nothing - very strange.

I've just installed Everest and it's come up with a warning:

"This computer seem to have an "Intel Mill" CPU. The current version of EVEREST you are running does not fully support your system."

Not sure if this helps at all?


----------



## mooki (Dec 28, 2011)

I just ran a report with Everest. The information it gives is:

System Properties:
Manufacturer: System manufacturer
Product: System Product Name

Motherboard:
CPU Type: Intel Pentium 4 641, 3200 MHz

I'm so confused 

Sorry forgot to answer your last question. It was bought brand new about 6 years ago from a computer shop. I don't believe it was refurbished (the case looked brand new?) and I don't remember hearing them say anything about that. Sorry this doesn't help much. I remember them saying it was a "Celeron" if that helps at all?


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Will we need more information. Use sandra. If that doesn't work use hwinfo.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Surpriesd there's no identifying stcikers especially if it was bought as new from a store.

Try sandra as this-IT-guy has suggested.

Can you connect to the router ssid if yes please give us an* ipconfig /all* for us to review.

If you just receive the error when trying to connect go into device manager and under network adapters look for your TP link adapter and see if there are any exclamation marks or red x's against it if not open it up and "This device is working properly should be disaplyed". Please report back with an update.


----------



## mooki (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi all

Just thought I'd post an update.

I've contacted TP-Link direct and they can't seem to fix this problem either. The computer now recognises the device but the drivers just won't install properly for it to work. It's very frustrating.

My computer is approximately 9 years old now and doesn't seem to be doing too well. So I'm going to look at purchasing a new one (from a reputable store with an obvious brand and model mind you).

Thanks for all your assistance


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

In the meantime if you would like us to still try and assist you with connection until you get your new pc please try and connect an ethernet cable from your pc's ethernet port to one of the Lan ports of the router and see if you have internet connectivity.


----------

